

When Google makes an AI (and they WILL be first), the world will end - swader
https://medium.com/incoherent-brainfarts/cheering-on-the-end-of-the-world-a8c25da5ca0?2

======
mzjs
(Mostly) agree. Google is out of control, and they'll do anything to sell more
ads.

The best solution is simply to not use google products (which aren't that good
anyway).

\- duckduckgo for search \- dropbox, box, etc. for files \- openstreetmap for
maps \- firefox for web browsing (except firefox is about to introduce
advertising, too, so I'm not sure about this one.)

This way, your data is decentralized, making it harder to track you. Also,
these companies each focus on just one product, meaning their products are
better anyway.

~~~
swader
It's not about centralization, imo. An out of control AI will be able to
harvest this data from wherever - Google just has the best starting set and
the most robust data stream to make the initial leap, I think. But I agree
with moving away from Google as much as possible, though FF is dubious - it's
both a mediocre browser and will, as you say, introduce ads.

------
circuitslave
This reads much like "The Minority Report" which was written in 1956. While
this author has a modern spin and is attaching it directly to a company we all
know - how is it any different? Has science fiction given us these ideas and
led us to this point, or has it been a neon warning we've been ignoring all
this time? Maybe this path was inevitable?

~~~
swader
It's different in that none of this is actually science fiction, but just
science. All the tech is already there. There's just _one_ more step until we
reach AI level.

In 1956 it was impossible. Today, all of this is almost here. The path to AI
is inevitable, but it branches into many - we should try and find a way to
pick the right one before we reach the crossroads.

------
orionblastar
Sort of like writing some science fiction stories to prove his point. Any
evidence that AIs will be out of control once Google makes them?

Will Google call it Google Brain? It does the thinking for you, all you have
to do is follow its advice?

~~~
swader
For evidence, see the WaitButWht post linked in the article. Also, the book
Superintelligence. It won't be about following advice, the AI will instantly
overpower humanity. You won't have an option.

